# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Deka merr ISO 9001:2000

## dodoni

Jeton Demi -  24/05/2004

Kompania Deka merr certifikatën e cilësisë ISO 9001:2000

Certifikata i jep të drejtën kompanisë Deka të listohet si kompania e parë shqiptare me kapital tërësisht shqiptar që ka sistemin e menaxhimit të cilësisë në përputhje me ISO 9001, që shpreh besueshmëri, autoritet dhe garanci  


Kjo certifikatë i është akorduar kompanisë Deka nga kompania britanike EQA, e njohur edhe në shumë vende të botës ku ka filialet e saj. Ceremonia e marrjes së certifikatës ISO është zhvilluar fundjavën e kaluar në mjediset e kompanisë Deka. Për administratorin e përgjithshëm të AM Group Artan Mene, kjo është një certifikatë e cila nuk i jepet çdo kompanie. Është një investim afatgjatë, një investim që kërkon më shumë kohë sesa buxhet, por që konfiguron procedurat dhe marrëdhëniet e brendshme të menaxhimit të kompanisë. Certifikata, sipas drejtuesve të AM Group, i jep të drejtën kompanisë Deka të listohet si kompania e parë shqiptare me kapital tërësisht shqiptar që ka sistemin e menaxhimit të cilësisë në përputhje me ISO 9001, që shpreh besueshmëri, autoritet dhe garanci në konkurrencën tonë, por shërben edhe si pasaportë për eksportet e Dekës. Sipas Menes, të arrish standardet e kësaj certifikate është e vështirë, por që ti ruash ato është akoma edhe më e vështirë. Mene bëri të ditur se pas certifikimit të kompanisë Deka (pjesë e AM Group) me ISO 9001, tashmë është firmosur kontrata për të filluar kontrollin e certifikimit edhe të kompanisë Olim, që përveç ISO-s, përfshin edhe certifikatën ASAP, që kërkon më shumë procedura dhe më shumë kujdes në prodhimin e produkteve ushqimore.
Ndërsa drejtori i përgjithshëm i kompanisë Deka, Ani Xhafa, për gazetën Biznesi shprehet: Kompania jonë ka hyrë tashmë në stade të reja të veprimtarisë së saj prodhuese dhe menaxhuese sipas standardeve ndërkombëtare. Të jesh i certifikuar sipas standardit ISO 9001:2000 do të thotë që ti të bësh një seri procedurash dhe rregullash që janë pjesë e këtij standardi dhe për mbajtjen apo jo të këtyre rregullave dhe procedurave ne do të kontrollohemi nga organi që na ka certifikuar me këto standarde.

----------


## dodoni

Jeton Demi -  24/05/2004

AM Group synon tregun rajonal

Mbas certifikimit të kompanisë Deka, nënshkrimit të kontratës për certifikimin e Olimit dhe projektit për një investim mjaft ambicioz, AM Group hedh sytë përtej Shqipërisë, në Ballkan dhe më gjerë  


AM Group synon të tregtojë produktet e saj jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Ballkan dhe më gjerë. Sipas administratorit të përgjithshëm të AM Group, Arian Mene, dhe drejtorit ekzekutiv të kompanisë Deka, Ani Xhafa, një gjë e tillë synohet të arrihet duke krijuar aleancë strategjike me kompanitë multinacionale, më e mundshmja është gjermania Henkel. Sipas Menes, për shkak të efekteve të globalizimit tashmë nuk bëhet fjalë për kufi tregtar dhe kjo certifikatë shërben edhe për një lloj garancie për klientët. Ne synojmë Ballkanin. Certifikata ISO 9001 nuk mundëson vetvetiu në kapjen e tregjeve të reja apo rritjen e eksporteve në tregjet ekzistuse, por kjo është baza dhe mentaliteti i punës për tu hapur në tregje të huaja. 
Për drejtorin ekzekutiv të Dekës, Ani Xhafa, certifikimi ISO bashkë me investimet që po përgatisim të kryejmë janë pjesë e planit për të hyrë në tregun evropian me të gjithë gamën e produkteve tona. Duke pasur teknologji të prodhuar nga Balestra (kompani që zotëron pjesën më të madhe të teknologjisë së prodhimit të detergjentëve) ne jemi në gjendje që të prodhojmë për kompani të tilla, si: Procter & Gamble, Henkel etj., nëse do të hyjmë në bashkëpunim me këto kompani. 
Por duket se mundësia më e madhe e krijimit të një partneriteti është kompania gjermane Henkel, dhe vetë Xhafa thekson: Për momentin ne kemi një ofertë bashkëpunimi nga Henkel për të krijuar aleancë strategjike. Mirëpo ne duhet të konsultohemi për llojin e marrëveshjes që do të kemi për të pasur një përfitim nga bashkëpunimi reciprok. Gjatë muajit qershor ne jemi të ftuar për një takim të radhës dhe do të shohim mundësitë për të krijuar një bashkëpunim të tillë që do të rriste edhe më tej vlerën e AM Group në nivel rajoni dhe evropian.
Ndërsa lidhur me mundësitë që i jep certifikata ISO Dekës në rritjen e mëtejshme në vend dhe jashtë vendit, Xhafa shprehet: ISO njihet shumë pak në vendin tonë dhe nuk mund të themi se ky certifikim do të na ndihmojë në rritjen e peshës specifike që kemi në treg në Shqipëri, por ai mund të na ndihmojë për vendet e Evropës, ku ne duam të eksportojmë, të cilat e njohin këtë standard. 
Për sa u përket avantazheve që i jep kjo certifikatë në penetrimin në tregje Xhafa thekson: Duke pasur standardet ISO, arrijmë të japim një imazh më të mirë para partnerëve, por dhe rritim besimin për një bashkëpunim më të shpejtë. Për më shumë, që këto vende i njohin mjaft standardet ISO, kjo përbën edhe fuqi për ne dhe, duke qenë të certifikuar me të njëjtat standarde si konkurrentët e ardhshëm evropianë, mund të negociojmë duke qenë në kushte të barabarta me partnerët ndërkombëtarë. 


Çfarë është standardi ISO 9001?
ISO 9001 është standardi më i gjerë ndërmjet standardeve ISO 9000, që mbulon kompanitë, të cilat bëjnë dizajnin, prodhimin, zhvillimin dhe shitjen e produktit të tyre. Parimi i këtyre standardeve është që sistemi i cilësisë duhet të bazohet te formaliteti, i cili bën të mundur arritjen e objektivave. Standarde synojnë të formalizojnë dhe standartizojnë metodat nëpërmjet të cilave arrihet cilësia.

----------


## dodoni

Çfarë është ISO 9000? 

ISO është shkurtesa e International Organization for Standardization që në shqip do të thotë Organizmi ndërkombëtar për standardizime. Qëllimi i këtij organizmi është krijimi, zhvillimi dhe promovimi i standardeve ndërkombëtare të cilësisë.  Certifikimi i kompanive me ISO 9000 dëshmon se ato kompani kanë arritur standardet e cilësisë të kërkuara nga ky organizëm. Këto standarde janë të zbatueshme në çdo lloj kompanie dhe biznesi dhe sot ky organizëm ka anëtar nga më shumë se 90 vende të botës. 

Si merret ISO 9000? 

Kompanitë që duan të certifikohen me ISO 9000 duhet të sigurojnë shumë dokumentacion në lidhje me gjithë proceset e cilësisë që ato zbatojnë, duke përfshirë këtu metodat e monitorimit të cilësisë, metodat e trejningut të punëtorëve dhe sa shpesh bëhen ato, përshkrimi i punëve, programet e inspektimit, dhe mjetet e përdorura nga procesi i kontrollit statistikor. Dokumentacioni i të gjitha këtyre proceseve duhet të jetë shumë cilësor dhe përmbajtësor. Kompania pastaj auditohet nga ekspertët e ISO 9000, të cilët vizitojnë fabrikat dhe ndërtesat tjera të shfrytëzuara nga kompania, që të sigurohen se kompania ka sistem menaxhimi të cilësisë shumë mirë të dokumentuar dhe proceset e këtij sistemi janë të nivelit të kërkuar nga ISO 9000. 

Të metat e ISO 9000

ISO 9000 fokusohet vetëm në proceset e cilësisë që përdoren nga kompania dhe përputhja me specifikimet e kompanisë (e cila mat se sa produktet e shërbimet e prodhuara janë brenda normave të caktuara dhe nivelit të tolerancës të caktuar nga dizajnerët) duke injoruar kështu kualitetin e produkteve/shërbimeve dhe se a janë apo jo të kërkuara ato në treg dhe se sa plotësojnë nevojat e klientëve dhe të tregut për ato produkte/shërbime. Pastaj injoron standardet e dizajnit cilësor, udhëheqjes cilësore dhe klimës organizative brenda kompanisë, strukturës udhëheqëse, dhe strategjisë organizative.  Pra, ISO 9000 vlerëson vetëm procedurat, trejningun e punëtorëve, dhe dokumentimin e sistemit të menaxhimit të cilësisë brenda kompanisë, prandaj kjo certifikatë duhet shikuar vetëm si standard elementar i cilësisë dhe hap para në arritjen e qëllimeve kryesore të menaxhimit gjithëpërfshirës të cilësisë. 

Të mirat e ISO 9000

Të mirat e ISO 9000 së pari burojnë nga përfitimet që kompanitë që certifikohen me ISO 9000 marrin si rezultat i rritjes së nivelit të cilësisë brenda kompanisë e pastaj edhe në përparësitë që këto kompani kanë në shitjen e produkteve dhe shërbimeve të tyre kundrejt kompanive që nuk janë të certifikuara. Shumë kompani të mëdha në botë sot, nuk pranojnë të kenë punë fare me kompani që nuk janë të certifikuara me ISO 9000.

----------


## dodoni

Standarde tjera të Cilësisë 

ISO 14000

Ky standard vlerëson përgjegjshmërinë e kompanive ndaj mjedisit dhe fokusohet në këto tre fusha kryesore: 

- Standardet e Sistemit të Menaxhimit - që vlerësojnë nivelin e sistemit të zhvillimit dhe integrimit të përgjegjësive ndaj mjedisit në të gjithë kompaninë,

- Standardet Operative - që masin harxhimin e burimeve natyrore dhe energjisë në proceset operative të kompanisë, dhe 

- Standardet e Sistemit të Mjedisit - që masin ndotjet e ndryshme nga mbetjet.





Standardi më i lartë i Cilësisë në Amerikë

Çmimi Kombëtar Malcolm Baldrige për Cilësinë

Është krijuar më 1987 nga Kongresi Amerikan dhe mban emrin e ministrit të tregtisë amerikane të asaj kohe Malcolm Baldrige me qëllim të shpërblimit dhe stimulimit të kompanive që marrin nisma për ngritjen e nivelit të cilësisë.  Këtë lloj çmimi arrin ta marrin vetëm kompanitë që arrijnë nivele shumë të larta të cilësisë. Ky çmim i jepet jo më shumë se dy kompanive në fushat e prodhimit, shërbimeve dhe biznesit të vogël. Disa nga fituesit në të kaluarën janë Motorola, Xerox, FedEx, 3M e tjera. 

Vijon....

----------


## Cofferati

............

----------

